# Tube attachment



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

What is your preferred method of attaching tubes to natural forks and multiplex and why?

I have seen a couple of videos on using the 5/16 ammo in the tubes and that looks pretty slick and easy. What are the advantages and disadvantages to the different methods?

Thanks

Dan


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

in my limited opinion it is really a matter of personal preference your best bet is to try them all and see which works best for you brother


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

its mostly users preference. some like one way to attach for easier change outs of tubes. others because they feel that it shoots better in one way over another. just try them all out if you're just getting into it.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

:yeahthat: that answer sounds familiar for some reason :rofl:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

bigron said:


> :yeahthat: that answer sounds familiar for some reason :rofl:


looks like you beat me to it


----------



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks for the answers guys. When drilling holes in the forks, how much bigger do you go than the diameter of the band? Also the cut into the hole is that typically just one saw blade width?


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Saw blade and then smoothed with 'wet & dry' so stretched tube will slot in. [this is mainly for what they call "tapered tubes". See Imperials yellow tubes in his last pic.]


----------

